# How to bake a sweet potato?



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

For how long & at what gas mark do I need to bake a sweet potato?


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

I just microwave mine for 6 mins.. does the job


----------



## fitnessfreak (Jun 15, 2009)

Brandl said:


> For how long & at what gas mark do I need to bake a sweet potato?


With sweet potatoes I find they taste the same cooked in the microwave. For an average sized sweet spud I just stab it a few times and shove it in the micro for about 5 mins- yum!


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I used to chop them up and boil them as a nice side with a sunday lunch, but you get exactly the same moistness if you microwave the things.


----------



## Atomic34 (Jun 22, 2009)

So what do you guys put on sweet tattys? butter?


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Shhh! Don't use the "B" word! Lol!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i usually peel and slice them into 0.5" thick chunks, spray them with olive oil, and bake at 190C until they are slightly brown and soft in the middle. Spread them out on a baking tray, they take about 20-30mins. Sprinkle with a little rosemary to enhance the taste.

You can eat the skin too, but I find it gives me the sh*ts


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Wrap it in foil, shove it in the oven at 200C for about an hour and a half.

Once done, remove the foil, chop off the end and squeeze out the orangey goodness like toothpaste. :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

So many ways to do them, I prefer to micro them for a couple of mins, then cut in half, sprinkle with olive oil, honey and black pepper then finish in the oven for 10-15 mins on gas mark 6.....gorgeous


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

peel them, slice them, cover in extra virgin olive oil, season to taste, microwave 8-10mins!


----------

